# Injection questions



## Texan (Jan 18, 2017)

I have a few questions regarding injecting.

1) if you inject into a vein how will you know? I've heard bad chest pain and coughing fit...also can injecting into a vein be fatal. 

2) I've had injections where afterward I've had very light chest pain and like a few coughs nothing like what others have described to me as the worst pain and horrible coughing like I said mine was very minor not bad, only lasted about a minute. 
Did I hit a vein?  I've also had injections where when I pulled out blood squirted out. I assume I hit a capillary when I did that. 
When you bleed after an injection is any of the gear bleeding out? 
3) there is sometimes a little blood in the end of the syringe after I inject...i always assumed this is because when you push the plunger all the way down it creates a vacuum and sucks a little of the blood back into it. 

4) is passing through a vein dangerous? Not injecting into it but just passing through it. 

5) also does injecting into a vein waste your gear? Ya I know this shouldn't be a concern in that situation but just curious.


----------



## Bigmills (Jan 18, 2017)

Texan said:


> I have a few questions regarding injecting.
> 
> 1) if you inject into a vein how will you know? I've heard bad chest pain and coughing fit...also can injecting into a vein be fatal.
> 
> ...


You should know if your hitting a vein by pulling the plunger back and seeing if blood comes into it. Also yes you can hit a vein and go through it and come out the other side and everything be ok that is usually when you get blood comes squirting out or leaking down your arm or whatever you did the shot.

What compounds are you taking that make you cough because usually if you hit a vein and it's something like Tren you woke up a little bit you will also get what I described as like a hospital taste in your mouth..


----------



## DF (Jan 18, 2017)

The answer to you questions:  It's no big deal you will live.  As long as you inject the AAS you body will use it.


----------



## Texan (Jan 18, 2017)

I am using test and NPP. And I'll be honest I never aspirate


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 18, 2017)

I never aspirate either. With as much as I wiggle, it's completely pointless. I just start out slow. If Youre mainlining the shit you'll know it really quick.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 18, 2017)

Stop everthinkinf it. Just inject. I never aspirate


----------



## Texan (Jan 19, 2017)

lol as long as I don't die and waste my gear I'm good. I've never seen a nurse aspirate when they give me shots in the glute


----------



## bigdog (Jan 19, 2017)

I inject in a few different places just to move it around when im on cycle and I never aspirate either.. wherever you inject your body will use it. just pin the shit..


----------



## amygdyla (Jan 19, 2017)

I kinda of do this in my job and it's generally considered safest to aspirate IM injections.  I always aspirate when giving someone an injection, but having said that, I rarely do it when pinning myself but I usually pick a spot where there aren't many large veins and it would be very difficult to get an injection to go straight into a vein from a 45 degree angle.  Lateral vastus lateralis or high and wide in the glut and you're not gonna hit any vein big enough to swallow the load.  I don't think you could get it to happen if you tried, but supposedly, it's been known to happen.  Probably won't kill you, but I'm wrong a lot too.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 20, 2017)

Aspirating IM injections is an old practice.  It's not necessary.  The most important aspect of injections is maintaining a sterile, clean environment to reduce the risk of infection.  Washing hands with soap and water beforehand.  Utilizing alcohol pad to injection site starting at the center of the site and working in circular motion away from the center of the site.


----------



## FIRSTGEN (Jan 26, 2017)

Believe it or not I've been reading alot on how dudes are pinning with an air bubble left in the syringe and when fully plunged theres a puff kinda sound at the end.That way you're ensured that every drop of oil is used.I've tried it and I like it.


----------



## Bosco200 (Jan 26, 2017)

FIRSTGEN said:


> Believe it or not I've been reading alot on how dudes are pinning with an air bubble left in the syringe and when fully plunged theres a puff kinda sound at the end.That way you're ensured that every drop of oil is used.I've tried it and I like it.



I do this too, a little air isn't bad.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 26, 2017)

Usually if I hit a nerve that needle jumps out then I try a different spot.


----------

